# Disappointed with Hobby Talk



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I did not understand the chastising that Tjet Tom Baker took yesterday in the Dash thread. To the point where he asked to be removed from this forum. Several other Hobby Talk members have now told me they posted in support of Tom and their posts were removed.

So to all, T-Jet Tom Baker is alive and well. Anyone that wishes to contact him may email or PM me and I will provide the information.

I also sent a PM to the Ubber Moderator yesterday expressing my displeasure. But there was no response. I do not know Griffworks from anything other than the comments made in the thread. But since he doesn't feel it necessary to respond to a private comment, I will make this public. 

Hankster, heed the rumblings. 

My .02 cents...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Gary, I'm not taking a shot at you or Tom at all but everyone was warned and Tom was obviously caught up in the moment, when he posted the same thing a second time -_after the first post was answered_- it was clear that he was looking for an argument, much like it seems you're doing now by opening the subject up _yet_ _again_. And a threat to Hank? C'mon dude...that is uncalled for. As an unbiased moderator, Griffworks handled the situation very well.



​ 







 
​


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

At the time this happened there were about 5 different fires that were trying to be controlled. Yes, the thankless job of a moderator is one to try and calm the numinous situations that were happening at that time. No one of us intimately knows each and every person, their background, past history and situation. You should have so much fun.

When someone that we have worked on trying to calm down is then called out after they stated they were done posting can only be looked at as aggravating the situation. That person was not banned but just told they are inflaming the situation, if they offense to that, I'm sorry. I suspended tjettom's account per his request, he can request it be reinstated if he wishes.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I was lucky to have missed the controvercy . 

Lucky but also aware that this type of political chaos can destroy a web site and an active group of dedicated hobbiests . I only hope that Tom will re-consider and return to this forum .

I've been involved with many forums since 1995 or abouts . Remember Slot Car Bulletin Board ? It was destroyed by slotcar politics . It was also a great web site and a pioneer in slotcar racing online . The magnet racers killed that one .

I have recently stoped visiting several others that get out of hand and are run by overzelous moderators and their cronies .

Throughout my entire association with slotcar forums , this forum (Hobby Talk) is the best forum I've ever seen . Let's not get squirelly and out of shape here and ruin it by argueing over our hobby . We're all people here and people all have a different opinions and different likes at times . 

I remember when Pete left the group . It bummed me out Big Time . I was really happy when one day I seen him punched back in to our group . 

I only hope that I'll see Tom regroup and return . Meanwhile brothers , let's think about what we say and consider others before things are said that can't be (unsaid) .

Respectfully , Gonzo


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

SwamperGene said:


> Gary, I'm not taking a shot at you or Tom at all


Why is that when people get ready to take a shot at someone, they feel it necessary to say they aren't?



SwamperGene said:


> it was clear that he was looking for an argument, much like it seems you're doing now by opening the subject up _yet_ _again_.


I am not opening up the Dash discussion, I think you should reread all my comments. My complaint is in how the forum was moderated. 


SwamperGene said:


> And a threat to Hank? C'mon dude...that is uncalled for.


As far as threatening Hank, nothing could be further from the truth. I was just pointing out that if other posts supporting Tom were pulled as I have been told then the walls are becoming shaky. And I stand by that comment. Not threatening Hank, just warning of a trend I would hate to see continue.


SwamperGene said:


> As an unbiased moderator, Griffworks handled the situation very well.


It didn't appear unbiased to me. I took offense at the hijacking comment, I believe the thread was hijacked by another. And I believe the trolling comment was uncalled for. There seems to be a much larger toleration for some than I saw excercised yesterday. Perhaps it was due to the heat of the discussions. That is why my initial dissatisfaction was posted privately. 

Thanks Hankster for the reply. I appreciate the feedback.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

It's the same story like when I go to a track and other racers complain about me.
Thinking something will be done about it, only because they are off the pace.

Until they realize I'm like a bad case of jock itch that won't go away.

__________________


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Just My opinion here, not meant to be fuel on the fire.

It seems to me that this all rotates around one person/poster. I will be upfront when I say this person can get me going like no other, so take it with a grain of salt.

I personally know Tom, and I can say that to get him riled up is VERY difficult. He is the picture of layed back. So when he "goes off" there's probably a pretty good reason behind it.

The moderation issue is none of my buisness, If I don't like the way a board is run, I vote with my feet. Please lets try to think before you post, I know I have had to learn that lesson over again of late.

Use the ignore button.....it works!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

There is no such thing as an unbiased moderator, it just doesn't happen. I worked for AOL as a Community Leader for 9 years, and I can tell you that I was more lenient with friends in my rooms than I was with people I didn't know. I can't say Griff did that here, honestly I had never seen a post that I could remember from him before this. But it's a matter of _what_ you judge what a person is saying against _how_ they are saying it. There are no voice inflections here, no rolled eye looks after a comment to know if a person was being sincere or sarcastic. You have to read between the lines on the screens and sometimes those lines are blurred between intention and interpretation. 

A good forum moderator has a thick skin to absorb personal attacks against himself; my opinion is that he's not there to keep people from attacking him but attacking others. They don't need to be a target of an attack, and hopefully their actions won't make them so. I didn't see anything that would have caused Griff to act like he did, but then I didn't read everything he did either. I have friends on both sides of this, I've never had a conflict with Deane or Tom, and I won't pick a side now save only to say that if the actions of one caused another to leave it would be sad. But there comes a point, we called it the Boiling Point, where everything that is said is scrutinized out of meaning and intent, and that's where this got in a big damn hurry. And keeping it going on both sides among the many players probably didn't turn the heat down. 

I'm hoping this goes away, soon. If not then there are other forums to go and cool off in, sooner or later even this too will pass. The injured parties will do what they need to do, some of us will suffer from it but that only drives the collectors market. But the rest is all manusha/turmoil and really needs to stop.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol pardon my lame attempt at political correctness 

Hank put it better, but the bottom line is there was no need for this thread to even be started, it's like trying to "undelete" the stuff that was removed.



> Perhaps it was due to the heat of the discussions.


Which is probably why the stuff was removed. Of course you feel you're right that's only human, but the moderator's job is not to take sides, it's to make sure everyone is abiding by the forum rules and you could've used Tom's posts as the _definition_ of trolling. He apologized which was cool, then left of his own accord...that's _his_ loss in my book, and he's welcome to come back any time to prove me wrong


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

smalltime said:


> Just My opinion here, not meant to be fuel on the fire.


That's just as bad as what I opened with :lol:


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

C'mon Gary, Tom has quit posting so many times on The CITRO board it isn't even funny. That I counted, he has requested removal 13 times from CITRO. Anyone mentions one derogatory thing about T-Jets around Tom and it's like the world has come to an end, although I do have the same question as Montoya did, why does losing Dash necissarily mean the end of the Hobby, losing one manufacturer won't kill the hobby, if that's the case, then if Rabbit Racing gives up (Now that Willie is gone) then the hobby is doomed as they supplied a lot more than Dash did.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

medic57 said:


> C'mon Gary, Tom has quit posting so many times on The CITRO board it isn't even funny. That I counted, he has requested removal 13 times from CITRO. Anyone mentions one derogatory thing about T-Jets around Tom and it's like the world has come to an end, although I do have the same question as Montoya did, why does losing Dash necissarily mean the end of the Hobby, losing one manufacturer won't kill the hobby, if that's the case, then if Rabbit Racing gives up (Now that Willie is gone) then the hobby is doomed as they supplied a lot more than Dash did.


My comments are not directed to the Dash controversy. I will NOT contribute to that discussion either pro or con.
My comments were directed towards the moderation of this board and Hankster has replied. I am moving on to trying to generate new slot car racers.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aw, man. Now ya done it. I gotta get all Samuel L. Jackson on you guys.






Seriously, guys. Little cars. This is little cars we're talking about.

Let's all go drive a few laps, remember why we're REALLY doing this.

--rick


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

LOL Yeah!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Aw, man. Now ya done it. I gotta get all Samuel L. Jackson on you guys.
> 
> YouTube- Time OUT!!!
> 
> ...


*Ahhh hahahaha ! And that's a fact Jack ! LOL Personally things IMHO went as they should have moderation wise . Choices were made after that and they can be continued or changed but that's all in Tom's lap. As noted he's left other boards before and returned so i would suspect he will do the same here at some point.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> I did not understand the chastising that Tjet Tom Baker took yesterday in the Dash thread.





> My comments are not directed to the Dash controversy. I will NOT contribute to that discussion either pro or con.


Well, which is it?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought Tom was chastised for "trolling"... Mickey, I have not had an issue with you. I've been one of your very few defenders... don't start your BS with me.

gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It appears everyone has had their say. Time to move on.


----------

